# Carriage Hills Resort, any supermaket near?



## sunnysky2k (Feb 6, 2007)

I am staying there 4/28-5/5/07. Wondering any supermaket near the resort. Anyone knows that wines selling supermaket in Canada?
Any infomation, very appreciated.


----------



## sunnysky2k (Feb 6, 2007)

I read Tuggers mentioning about best units are new ones. Which ones are New? I don't mind top floor but like to stay in one of new one. Thank you very much


----------



## Jya-Ning (Feb 6, 2007)

Yes, there is one near resort, and gas station there too.  If you drive, after you exit from highway, you will hit the supermarket, then a crossroad, then a golf course before the resort. But the resort is huge, and just drive will take about 10 min.  

There are a shopping center in Barrie if you come from resort hit the high way drive south toward Torondo about few exits

Jya-Ning


----------



## Krystyna (Feb 6, 2007)

*supermarket/carriage hills...*

There is an IGA supermarket very close to the Resort - recently expanded, but it is not very large.  If you want to do a more major grocery shop, then you need to call into Barrie - you'll find all the major ones there - Zehrs, Sobeys - most are open 24 hours.  You can't buy wines in a supermarket - though some do have Canadian Wine Boutiques (so a limited supply and selection).  You need to look out for the LCBO stores - Liquor Control Board of Ontario.  They are very well stocked and the staff knowledgeable.  If you need more information you can email me at : twoexbrits@yahoo.ca   We own 2 weeks at The Lodges Resort in Horseshoe Valley, right across from The Inn.  We know the area quite well.

Krystyna/Richard, Simcoe, Ontario. Canada.


----------



## CSB (Feb 6, 2007)

All the one bedroom units are about the same size. The studio units in the first phase are smaller than the 2nd and 3rd phase. This means that if you are using the studio or 2 bedroom (which is a one bedroom and a studio), you would not want to be in The Rockaway, The Hansom or The Clarence set of buildings. Call the resort about one week before check-in and tell them that you would like to be in Stratford, Landau, Victoria, Concord or Norfolk section.

Krystyna has the right information about the wine and supermarkets. If you are driving from Toronto, and want to go into Barrie on the way for wine, exit at Bayfield. Here is the info on the LCBO:  LCBO Store # 187:


BAYFIELD & HANMER 
534 BAYFIELD STREET,  
BARRIE, L4M5A2  
Telephone: (705) 722-1046 

 HOURS OF OPERATION 
Sunday: 11:00 - 18:00 
Monday: 10:00 - 22:00 
Tuesday: 10:00 - 22:00 
Wednesday: 10:00 - 22:00 
Thursday: 10:00 - 22:00 
Friday: 10:00 - 22:00 
Saturday: 10:00 - 22:00 

If you want to buy your food in Barrie be aware that you still have at least another 1/2  hour until you get to your unit (driving time and checking in). The IGA is much closer.


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Feb 7, 2007)

*Supermarket in Orillia*

Orilliais actually closer than Barrie.

If you continue east on Horseshoe Valley road to Highway twelve and the shopping is there. 

The IGA between Hwy 400 and the resort is quite well stocked though.


----------



## Harmina (Feb 7, 2007)

I always shop at the IGA in Craighurst. It is well stocked - great deli, bakery & produce departments. It also has a liquor & wine section. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## #1 Vacationer (Feb 7, 2007)

I always found the IGA to be more expensive and the meat not as fresh.  I always went to Food Basics, it is in Orillia which is about 15-20 min. drive.  
I was at Carriage Hills in November and have noticed how much wear n tear their units are showing.  I think the newest units are to the left of the carriage house, but good luck on being able to pick your own unit.
We always prefer 2nd or 3rd floor because you have more privacy and can leave your curtains opened.


----------



## boyblue (Feb 7, 2007)

There is a store closer than the IGA.  It's ran by an Oriental couple and it's just up the street.


----------



## vanclan (Feb 12, 2007)

NOrmally, in Ontario, wine and Liquor are sold in an LCBO (Government) store.  However, the IGA in Craighurst (near Carriage Hills) is an exception in that the LCBO outlet is actually almost a part of the IGA.  Right next door is a "Beer Store"  (also government operated.)  Beer and wine are not sold in the supermarkets in Ontario.  

Ture that the prices might be less in the Food Basics in Orillia. Although Food Basics is a lower cost store, but you may not find exactly the brand or size of item that you are looking for.  IGA does have a full service deli (for salads and fresh deli meat) and a bakery on site.  (love that fresh, hot bread!


----------

